# Dr. Zwicky



## Fishauge (24. Oktober 2008)

Weiß einer welchen Angelskill man für den braucht oder Reicht es einfach die vorgeschriebene skill Höhe von 405 zu haben? Und gibt es ihn nur in den Hochlandschwärmen? 

mfg


----------



## Daretina (24. Oktober 2008)

hab ihn mit 495 geangelt ^^ ja es gibt ihn nur in den hochland dingern. es dauert den zu farmen :/


----------



## Katkra (18. März 2009)

weiß jemand, ob man den mr. zwicky (der ja das haustier dr. zwicky dropt) öfter angeln kann - zwecks geschenk an freunde?

falls es schonmal wo stand, sorry, ich konnts nicht finden :/


----------



## mysticman (18. März 2009)

Katkra schrieb:


> weiß jemand, ob man den mr. zwicky (der ja das haustier dr. zwicky dropt) öfter angeln kann - zwecks geschenk an freunde?
> 
> falls es schonmal wo stand, sorry, ich konnts nicht finden :/




willst du einen verarschen??
genau eine zeile / post über dir steht der fundort O_O??? also so langsam verzweifel ich an der comm hier


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (18. März 2009)

es geht ihm nicht um den Fundort... er fragt ob man das item durch das man Dr. Zwicky lernt auch noch angeln kann, wenn man es bereits besitzt. Er will es seinen Freunden schenken
Also: Erst lesen und denken - dann flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu der Frage:  ich weiß es selber nicht, aber ich würde sagen man kann es zwar öfter angeln, aber es wird dann schätze ich mal bop sein...es ist schließlich eine angel-belohnung und kein Handels-objekt...sonst würde man auch viel öfter im / sehen: VK Dr. Zwicky für 1000g oder so. und dann würden auch ständig welceh am farmen sein....
aber wie gesagt: ich weiß es nicht genau


----------



## Lootelf (20. März 2009)

Dr. Zwicky (als Pet) ist einzigartig. Dr. Zwicky selbst kann dutzendmal geangelt werden.
Musst du auch, weil du vermutlich nicht gleich beim ersten Fang das Pet bekommen wirst.


----------



## Katkra (21. März 2009)

danke für die (fast immer) freundlichen Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs befürchtet, war nur beim einstecken des pets zu schnell, als dass ich auf bop oder boe geschaut hätte... Na ich versuchs einfach weiter!


----------



## tiggle83 (31. März 2009)

ich versuch mich auch gerad dran...aber die respawn zeit von den schwärmen is ja wahnsinn!


----------



## NaturalDesaster (31. März 2009)

viel spass euch =) hab nen monat jeden tag 2-3 std geangelt um den endlich zu haben, was nicht heisst, das es nicht auch schneller gehen kann


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2009)

Ich hab es ewig probiert - hab dadurch meine Gilde mit Fischstäbchen übermüllt. Ich hatte zwischendurch auch mal den magischen Flusskrebs, der hatte aber nur Buffs und einen Angriff für mich übrig (Siehe buffedShow *g*). Irgendwann kurz vor WotLK bin ich nochmal hin, sah grad nen Angelkreis - hab die Angel eingeworfen. BÄM! Beim ersten Biss war er dran und beim ersten Ausführen war auch der Krebs drin. :-)


----------



## Aitaro (10. April 2009)

zwicky wird beim aufheben gebunden.. hab den mit meiner magierin nach ca 1 stunde gefangen.. der 2te wunsch war dann sogar des pet <3   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (20. April 2009)

Ich versuche den auch seit Wochen zu angeln, immer wenn ich die Angelquest in den Wäldern mache, fliege ich rum und farme alle Schwärme ab, die ich gerade habe. manchmal sind es nur 20min, war aber schon mal 1h am angeln und nix bekommen.


----------



## anorianna (20. April 2009)

wie sieht es denn aus - könnte man einen zwicky angeln, den öffnen und (, sollte es ein fail sein,) wegschmeißen und neu angeln? Somit wäre der CD von 48h ja umgangen, oder?


----------



## tatoonchen (24. April 2009)

Ich hab mal ne andrere Frage, haben die die Hochlandschwärme rausgepatcht oder ist das ein Bug? 
Ich bin gestern mit einem anderem Spieler eine halbe stunde um den see geflogen und es tauchte kein Schwarm auf. Es war aber auch keiner da der sie "weggeangelt" haben könnte. 
Nur wenns keine Schwärme mehr gibt wo angel ich dann nach Zwicky?


----------



## Bullerman (24. April 2009)

Nabend,

ich habe Zwicky zwei Mal an der Angel gehabt. Beide Male NICHT aus einem Schwarm. Jedoch immer in der gleichen Pfütze ^^ und zwar der Teich zwischen der Ally-feste und Skettis. Der "magische Flusskrebs" hätte meiner Meinung nach aber schon etwas größer sein können... -.-

Gruß


----------



## Tomick (28. April 2009)

anorianna schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn aus - könnte man einen zwicky angeln, den öffnen und (, sollte es ein fail sein,) wegschmeißen und neu angeln? Somit wäre der CD von 48h ja umgangen, oder?



Also wenn ich die postings hier so lese, dann denke ich ist der 48h CD angenehmer als Stundenlang das Ding zu angeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also wenn ich ihn hätte würde ich warten und nicht nochmal nach ihm farmen, es sei denn Du farmst sowieso dann ist es egal.


----------



## anorianna (30. April 2009)

Nun, mag es an meinem Glück liegen, mag die Rate geändert worden sein, aber ich hatte meinen ersten Zwicky im vierten Schwarm, meinen zweiten dann nur knapp 10-15 Schwärme später, eine Freundin hatte ihren auch innerhalb der ersten 10 Schwärme.


----------



## Rodulf (6. Mai 2009)

tatoonchen schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne andrere Frage, haben die die Hochlandschwärme rausgepatcht oder ist das ein Bug?
> Ich bin gestern mit einem anderem Spieler eine halbe stunde um den see geflogen und es tauchte kein Schwarm auf. Es war aber auch keiner da der sie "weggeangelt" haben könnte.
> Nur wenns keine Schwärme mehr gibt wo angel ich dann nach Zwicky?



Der Schwarmrespawn unterliegt gewissen Regeln, am sichersten wärt ihr gewesen, wenn ihr in den 3 Seen in denen die Hochlandschwärme auftauchen können geschaut hättet ob da alle weg sind, nicht nur in Skettis. In Skettis gibt es zwar lokal die meisten Schwärme allerdings gibt es den respawn erst, wenn genug von allen existierenden Schwärmen abgefischt worden sind, sollen so ca. 10 Schwärem sein die aktiv sein können.

hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich, gleiches gilt für die Frackteilschwärme in den Zangarmaschen, die teilen sich das Set mit normalen Fischschwärmen.


----------



## Albra (10. Mai 2009)

dr zwicky hat nen gc also wenn man ihn wegwirft und erneut angelt ist der cd trotzdem da
nya ich hab meinen flusskrebs beim 2. mal bekommen beim ersten mal waren heil/manatränke drin
hab mich gefreut wie ein keks XD


----------

